

Dispatch From The Future: Uber To Purchase 2,500 Driverless Cars From Google - ibrahimcesar
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/25/uberauto/

======
fphhotchips
Frankly, I'm not sure that this is 10 years off. In fact, I'll be a little
disappointed if we don't see it in 7.

------
coolswan
The better partnership: Uber + Elon Musk.

------
senthilnayagam
give elon musk a year and he would have his own driverless car.

